

Wild Fox - Firefox including AVC (h.264) support with HTML 5 video - Uncle_Sam
http://wildfox.sourceforge.net/

======
e1ven
Very ambitious project, and very much in the Hacker Spirit, but I'm dubious-
So far he has no code, and no solid plans for how to develop it.

I hope that he does release the project; It will be useful in and of itself,
and it will also help push Mozilla's hand.

------
jorgecastillo
Isn't sourceforge based in the US and therefore under US law? Maybe they
should look for alternative hosting in other countries.

